# Cambio de chasis de tv Philco vieja por chasis universal



## adrian_escolar (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola, soy aficionado a la electronica.

me regalaron una tele philips vieja que tiene roto el sintonizador (falta pedazo de placa), y vi por mercadolibre que en radiomerlo tienen chasis universales y que vienen hasta con el yugo.

mis preguntas son:

¿sera muy dificil de adaptar (ya que mis conocimientos de electronica son basicos), o solo es conectar el tubo y configurar la placa?

¿los conectores del tubo estan estandarizados, o hay distintos tipos?

¿si cambio el yugo como lo centro?


Espero que alguien que haya hecho el cambio me pueda dar algunas sugerencias.

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2010)

Yo no los vi , pero un técnico amigo me comentó que los usa y son sencillos .... es más mecánica de ensamblaje que electrónica en si.

Preguntá si podés conservar el yugo, aunque si no es muy viejo no tenés drama con la convergencia


----------



## adrian_escolar (Ene 28, 2010)

Ok, gracias. en estos dias voy a retirarlo y les comento como me fue.

Otra pregunta, ¿para descargar el tubo lo cortocircuito con un destornillador y un cable directamente o conviene intercalar alguna resistencia?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 28, 2010)

Directo del anodo a la pintura que tiene o a la chapa que lo recubre


----------



## adrian_escolar (Ene 28, 2010)

Ok, Gracias. Ya encargue la placa mañana cuando la tenga le saco algunas fotos y las subo.

Saludos


----------



## adrian_escolar (Ene 30, 2010)

Hola, ya coloque la placa pero me parece que al mover el tubo se corto el filamento.

me podrian decir como lo compruebo y a que tension trabaja.

alta tension tiene, pero no veo que encienda el filamento.

los unicos pines que tienen continuidad entre si son 6 y 7 y tienen 2,3 ohms de resistencia

Saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 30, 2010)

"Hola, ya coloque la placa pero me parece que al mover el tubo se corto el filamento.
"



mmmm

es muy dificil que el filamente se rompa. no creo que al mover el tubo lo hayas roto.

el filamento mide aproximadamente eso, entre 2 y 3 homts.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 30, 2010)

Mide en el zocalo del tubo si entre el pin 6 y 7 tienen 6 volts aprox o que par de pines tienen los 6 volts, creo que los cables vienen del flyback


----------



## adrian_escolar (Ene 30, 2010)

¿puede ser que la conexion de la placa que compre sea distinta?

por lo que entiendo en el diagrama de la placa el filamento viene conectado entre 9 y 10


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 31, 2010)

Si puede ser, deberias saber que clase de tubo tenes y cual llevaba esa placa. Busca el circuito original de uno y de otro y compara que pata corresponde y cual no. Hay que rearmar los cables como sea necesario..


----------



## adrian_escolar (Ene 31, 2010)

Buscando en internet encontre que en los televisores viejos las conecciones del tubo eran diferentes. (adjunto diagrama de los conectores).

Asi que ya tengo imagen pero ahora tengo otro problema. 

En las instrucciones de la placa dice que hay que medir la resistencia de las bobinas de deflexion horizontal y vertical, y de acuerdo a ese valor indica la forma de conectar.
Conecte todo segun las instrucciones, (oviamente le erre a las polaridades de los dos bobinados asi que la imagen quedaba exactamente al reves, cosa que ya corregi), pero ahora la imagen me queda con los bordes laterales hacia adentro en la mitad del tubo (adjunto imagen).

En el manual dice que en caso de que se produzca esta falla incrementar el capacitor C438 pero no dice por que valor. (adjunto manual y el diagrama en varias partes porque a mi scanner se le dio por dejar de funcionar justo ahora).

Lo que me parecio muy bueno de esta placa es que trae 3 imagenes de prueba, una grilla, un fodo blanco, y uno negro.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 31, 2010)

Incrementalo en un 50% y ves, sino un 100% siempre en valores multiplos para poder comparar. Las imagenes que tiene son para calibracion. La grilla es para ajustar que converga los 3 cañones al blanco. La blanca es para el balance de blancos es decir que los tres cañones empujen del mismo modo matrizando el blanco. Y la negra supongo que es para ajustar el screen asi cuando bajas el brillo llegue a negro.

Veo que tenes el efecto cebolla(abajo en las esquinas) tienes que ir ajustando todos los controles hasta que quede lo mejor posible. La verdad que ya lo tienes bastante bien. Cuando ajustes los controles del yugo fijate la linea azul que tienes sobre la grilla blanca, esa tiene que bajar y confundirse en el blanco sin que aparezca ni la roja ni la verde...

El yugo esta dentro todo lo que da? se ven unos cortes raros de no deflexion..

Sigue asi que lo tienes domado!


----------



## adrian_escolar (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola, el efecto cebolla lo hace la camara digital, la imagen se ve limpia. En las esquinas se nota como un parpadeo, ¿como lo puedo mejorar?

no entiendo a que te referis con: "El yugo esta dentro todo lo que da? se ven unos cortes raros de no deflexion.."

Mañana cuando salga del laburo compro los capacitores y te cuento como me fue.

Mil gracias por todo

Saludos


----------



## adrian_escolar (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola, ahora si quedo bien.

le agregre un capacitor en paralelo al que trae la placa, y termine de configurar los colores y en tamaño de la pantalla.

ahora me quedaria emprolijar el frente y cambiar los pulsadores del comando porque me quedaron muy adentro.

esta noche le saco algumas fotos mas y las subo.

Muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2010)

*¡ ¡ Te felicito che ! !    *


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 4, 2010)

Los bordes que se ven en la imagen no son normales. Si el yugo esta a tope contra el tubo, ya que si lo corres para atras aparece negro en los bordes producto de la no deflexion. (no llega a deflexionar magneticamente)

Saca otra foto a ver como quedo!


----------



## adrian_escolar (Feb 7, 2010)

Hola, disculpen la demora.
Ahora entendi lo de la no deflexion, el yugo esta a tope tal cual estaba, no lo movi para nada. 
Con el ultimo cambio que le hice (agregar capacitor), logre que la imagen cubra toda la pantalla pero todavia esta deformada.
De todas formas solo se nota cuando la imagen muestra alguna linea recta sobre los laterales (por ejemplo un edificio), pero si no le prestas atencion no lo notas.

Adjunto imagenes de la tele funcionando y de la grilla de calibracion donde se nota bien la falla.

preguntas: ¿este defecto lo causa una falta de corriente en el bobinado de deflexion horizontal?

¿por que se produce solo en el centro de la pantalla?

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

Te quedo bastante bien. El capacitor es grande por lo visto y ensancha mas de lo necesario, entiendo que por la curvatura/deformacion lo agrandaste tanto. Hay correcciones en el yugo para esas deformaciones y las mas pequeñas se hacen hasta con imanes pegados. Sacale el capacitor para volver al paso anterior y trata de enderezar las verticales y luego se lo colocas de nuevo, quizas un poco mas chico. Si no sos muy exigente, dejalo asi..


----------



## adrian_escolar (Feb 7, 2010)

Me parace que por ahora va a quedar asi porque pesa mucho para bajarlo del soporte.

Un amigo tiene una tele dewo vieja que quiere que le cambie la placa porque cuando la enciende funciona bien y al rato se le empieza a achicar la imagen, y aparte tiene 13 canales. Asi que ahora tengo otra para seguir jugando.

¿los imanes no me van a dejar la pantalla como un arco iris?

¿Le puedo agregar  una entrada de a/v a una tele vieja sin tener que cambiar toda la placa?

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

Un iman o una fuente magnetica desde el frente del tubo, si va alterar los colores ya que lo que viene de atras ordenado por el yugo para que pegue justo alineado, lo estas desordenando.. por eso ves colores.. desde atras el electron recien sale desde el cañon y un retoque magnetico hace poder deflexionarlo hacia algun punto en especial que por defecto del yugo o sus circuitos asociados no alcance.

Fijate en el yugo y veras algun rectangulito pegado sobre los ejes x-y de deflexion vertical y horizontal. Tambien puede ser un iman tipo pastilla. Tambien lleva unas cuñas de goma para que el yugo no toque el tubo en algun lado y que si toque desde otro.. todo apunta a lo mismo.

Desviar el electron desde atras no produce color alguno desde el momento que no toco el fosforo del tubo aun.


Bueno con el dewo tienes para seguir adquiriendo experiencia! Si se puede agregar una entrada de audio y video. Hay que ver el circuito del tv en cuestion, algunos son mas simples que otros. El volumen del audio es con un potenciometro o es digital con un boton?

Ademas de los dos conectores IN para el audio y video con cable blindado debes llegar a la entrada de video y cortar el circuito que viene desde los modulos de RF para intercalarlos con una llave inversora a la entrada de tu fuente de video compuesto.

El punto medio de la llave va a la entrada de video del TV una punta a la pista de donde venia del modulo de RF y la otra punta al conector que agregas. De ese modo cuando la llave esta para un lado, toma una accion y cuando esta para el otro toma la otra.

Ya hacerlo desde el control remoto es mas complicado. El  mismo criterio para el audio


----------



## adrian_escolar (Feb 7, 2010)

Para el audio me doy una idea, el tema es el video. El modulo de RF es el sintonizador???


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

Claro el modulo de RF es desde  la recepcion de la señal donde llega todo junto. Las etapas amplificadoras hasta que llega el momento de separar el video del audio. El video entra al modulo de luminancia  y el de audio. El color se maneja por otro lado. Tienes que tener el circuito del tv para encontrar el punto, sino con un osciloscopio..


----------



## adrian_escolar (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok voy a mirar el esquema de la placa que compre a ver si me doy cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

Mira en bloques http://www.siste.com.ar/tvblock.jpg el punto negro es donde se separa. Postea el esquema y lo vemos.


----------



## adrian_escolar (Feb 8, 2010)

Hay alguna pagina de donde se pueda bajar?? La tele es una philco 14'' modelo 14-t29-rc.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 8, 2010)

googlealo... tienes osciloscopio? postea los CI que tiene o googlealos a ver cual es. Este es uno frecuente en muchos tvs http://www.audiolabga.com/pdf/LA7680.pdf


----------



## adrian_escolar (Feb 10, 2010)

tengo un osciloscopio para pc pero no creo que sirva para la tele. voy a ver si consigo el esquema.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 10, 2010)

Tienes idea que forma tiene el video con un osciloscopio? aca tienes un ejemplo no es buena la calidad pero sirve, sino busca otra. http://www.tek.com/Measurement/App_Notes/tds200trshoot/video/esp/

http://www.speccy.org/trastero/cosas/JL/ZX81-ULA/ZX81-video.html

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monitor_forma_de_onda

La escalerita que se ve corresponde a una señal de barras de colores


----------



## adrian_escolar (Feb 11, 2010)

ando medio corto de tiempo cuando tenga un rato lo voy a abrir y voy a buscar los ci y los posteo.

Saludos


----------

